# Help With 3032 Problem



## Veprjack (Jan 5, 2020)

New to forum. My friend's 3032 is acting up. The slide goes back after 1st shot and will not move forward into battery. We have to eject the magazine to release the slide, which freezes open. Further, the front of the slide is up a little, as if she started to disassemble it. We made sure the gun was properly reassembled (as far as we could tell), but every time we fired it, same thing would happen. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Veprjack said:


> New to forum. My friend's 3032 is acting up. The slide goes back after 1st shot and will not move forward into battery. We have to eject the magazine to release the slide, which freezes open. Further, the front of the slide is up a little, as if she started to disassemble it. We made sure the gun was properly reassembled (as far as we could tell), but every time we fired it, same thing would happen. Any advice is appreciated!


I'd take it to a qualified armorer, gunsmith. or send it to Beretta. Too many variables to address, a bad magazine, improper assembly, cracked frame, etc......


----------



## Airma (Aug 27, 2019)

denner12 said:


> I'd take it to a qualified armorer, gunsmith. or send it to Beretta. Too many variables to address, a bad magazine, improper assembly, cracked frame, etc......


+1


----------



## Veprjack (Jan 5, 2020)

Airma said:


> +1


It may come to that. The owner informed me that she thinks she was able to get the slide to fit on the frame better, and that she hear an audible CLICK after several attempts. We will take it back to the range later this week to see if the problem is resolved. Thanks for the reply/advice!


----------



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

A she? New to the gun? Something tells me it is user error. Have the Range Master check it out. Make damn sure your shooting .32acp ammo....


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Send it back to Beretta. Guns are supposed to work, right out of the box. 
Please let us know how Beretta approaches this problem.

Good Luck,
Sam .


----------



## Veprjack (Jan 5, 2020)

Electricmo said:


> A she? New to the gun? Something tells me it is user error. Have the Range Master check it out. Make damn sure your shooting .32acp ammo....


Thanks, but she is a very capable shooter with experience. Her primary gun is a Ruger .357 magnum. Further, I had the same problem - and I've been shooting for over 50 years (IDPA, Ayoob classes, etc.). I DO think that part of the problem was that we were both unfamiliar with this particular gun and it was really cold, so we weren't taking our time trying to fix the problem. Once she got it home, she took her time and made sure the slide went back on properly. There was a very audible CLICK when she reassembled it, which we did not hear at the range.
Thanks for the response; if it isn't fixed, she'll take it to her gunsmith!


----------

